# "Trees to Textbooks" Program to Distribute More Than $1.4 Million to Ohio School Dist



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Seventeen Ohio school districts and their corresponding counties and townships will share $1,444,650 from the sale of timber in Ohios state forests, according to the ODNR, Division of Forestry.More...

More...


----------

